
Ask HN: How to self-learn high-level math? - hellofunk
I would like advice on how to go about learning math on a theoretical level, to understand proofs when I see them, to better understand complex notation, etc. Specific books, guides, online courses, other advice.  There are so many resources, and I don&#x27;t want to waste time on lesser ones.
======
tkosan
The book “A Logical Approach to Discrete Math” by David Gries is excellent for
learning math on a theoretical level, and for understanding proofs.

I have found that writing software that automatically solves elementary
algebra equations using the techniques humans use is also a very good method
for understand how math works at a deep level. Here is a demo of a step-by-
step equation solver that I am currently writing:

[https://youtu.be/cy6bwNBkAK0](https://youtu.be/cy6bwNBkAK0)

Contact me by email if you are interested in learning more about either of
these options (my email address is in my profile).

~~~
hellofunk
Awesome, thanks.

